# Moldie or Anyone--Question



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

I have had over the last year every once in a while a bit of a strange feeling in my fingers. It never last long and would go away for a long time. But in the last few months, it has been a bit more persistant and in my feet. It's hard to describe, but it is like an ache and tight feeling, maybe poor circulation feeling? Now, when I went to my new doctor, Dr. SMith told me I was retaining water. Why would I be retaining water and is that the feeling I am having in my hands and feet? My left side is a bit more swollen than the right. It is apparent in my hand and foot. I already have that on my list of questions for the doctor in September. It bothers me that it is getting progressively worse and it really hurts at times. I thought of Raynauds but it wouldn't be in my feet, would it? My skin hasn't changed colors or anything like that but even right now, the tips of my fingers feel just the littlest bit numb. With my feet, it is ankle down to toes where I feel this weird sensation. Can anyone help me? Thanks, Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:I missed you in last nights chat, we had a good turnout (about 7 people). Sorry to hear about your hands and feet. I have had that problem over the years. It doesn't come too often. Only when my fm is really bad. I get a tightness feeling in my feet and tenderness in hands. It hurts to walk on my feet, it almost feels like when you stand too long or have taken a long, long walk. I don't know if it is water retention. My friend also has water retention and her arms and feet swell up. I also get the tingling in the hands and feet. I get the hubby to rub my feet and it usually helps a bit. What is the weird sensation like? Take care.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Lynne, I have this numbness, tingling sensation in my fingers and toes, and they get very cold and pale. I have heard other people with fibro mention it as well. It is a sort of Raynaud's-like and sort of the sensation diabetics probably feel, but as you know with diabetics it may progress into something more serious. I think they should call this a multi-pseudo-sensation disorder. It seems to mock other conditions through it's sensations but the good news is that it ususally isn't as serious/progressive as the real McCoy. That is not to say that you couldn't have those underlying conditions if you were predisposed to them as well. It is something like Sjourgen's (sorry, I don't know how to correctly spell this one- someone set me straight please). Anyway, most of us have the dry eyes that burn and are lacking in secretions, but most of us don't have as severe of a case of it as the real disease. We have arthritic-like pain, yet we don't have much in the way of inflammation. We have IBS that can act like IBD, but we don't have the visable signs of it. Our neuro-pathways seem to be disturbed and confused. It is the nature of the fibro beast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2000)

I get the same thing too.....it never ends , this list problems.Lori Ann


----------

